# From Cabela's.....



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Have an antique firearm you'd like to sell??? Here you go...

Cabela's Gun Library Coming to Akron

SIDNEY, Neb. (January 19, 2006) - Important notice to all sportsmen and women in the Akron area: Cabela's is coming, but not to build one of their famous outdoor sports retail stores here -you'll still need to visit their closest store in Wheeling, W.Va., for now. Cabela's is coming to Akron to do their own shopping - shopping for firearms. You may have just what they are looking for. 

If you have legal firearms you want to sell (no modern muzzleloaders, black powder guns or air rifles please), bring them to the Akron-Fairlawn Holiday Inn, 4073 Medina Road, at Exit #137-A (Route 18/Medina Road exit) off I-77, from 4 p.m. to 8 p.m. on Friday, January 27th, 2006 and from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Saturday, January 28th. Firearms experts from Cabela's will be on hand to evaluate your rifles, shotguns and handguns. Those firearms in the closet might be worth more than you think. Did your grandfather give you an old shotgun? Is there an old rifle hanging over the fireplace? Do you have unwanted firearms that you would like to dispose of before they are forgotten, lost or stolen? Have you inherited firearms or are there some in an estate you're trying to settle? This could be the very opportunity you've been waiting for. And it will save you the hassle and expense of an auction or estate sale.

Cabela's is interested in acquiring functional firearms of nearly every description - old and new, plain and fancy, field models and collector-grade - for their retail stores. Cabela's is one of the top dealers in collectible firearms through its Gun Libraries at retail stores in Sidney, Neb.; Mitchell, S.D.; Dundee, Mich.; Owatonna and East Grand Forks, Minn., Prairie du Chien, Wis., Kansas City, Kan., Hamburg, Pa., Wheeling, W.Va., Fort Worth and Buda, Texas, Lehi, Utah, and Rogers, Minn.

Cabela's Gun Libraries, which are separate, well-furnished rooms within the stores, are stocked with some of the finest examples of the gunmaker's art and are visited by firearm aficionados from around the world. Gun Libraries are planned for each of the new stores announced by Cabela's in the past year, including a Cabela's currently under construction in Glendale, Ariz. Cabela's also has announced plans to open stores in La Vista, Neb., Gonzales, La., Richfield, Wis., Hazelwood, Mo., and Boise, Idaho in 2006; and Reno, Nev., Wheat Ridge, Colo., East Rutherford, N.J., East Hartford, Conn., and Hoffman Estates, Ill., in 2007. 

"We know there are many, many functional firearms out there in closets, under beds, in basements and attics, that people may want to sell," said Wes Dillon, Gun Libraries manager for Cabela's. "We are just trying to make it easy for them." Preferably, Dillon said, firearms brought in for evaluation should be in good working order. "Often people don't know what to do with their old guns and they are surprised to find out they are sometimes worth quite a bit of money. We will consider purchasing single firearms as well as complete collections," Dillon added.

Potential sellers need to be aware that no cash will change hands. When a deal is finalized, payment will be made by Cabela's check, which can be cashed locally. The no-cash system is used for the convenience and safety of everyone involved. Cabela's stressed that it will buy only firearms that are in good working order.

The event in brief:

WHO: Anyone with legally-owned firearms can participate 
WHAT: Cabela's Firearms Purchase
WHERE: Akron-Fairlawn Holiday Inn, 4073 Medina Road. From I-77, take Exit #137-A (Route 18/Medina Road exit). Holiday 
Inn is visible from the exit.
WHEN: 4 p.m. to 8 p.m. on Friday, January 27th, 2006 and from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Saturday, January 28th.

If you have questions about the event or firearms in your possession, contact: Alan Heldreth, Gun Library manager at Cabela's retail store in Wheeling, W.Va., at (304) 238-0135 or on-site at (304) 639-9538.


----------

